# 2016 Premier Sedan



## cruzeguy2016 (Apr 24, 2016)

So my wife has a 16' Premier RS Sedan, I'm looking at snagging the GMPP intake because she likes turbo noise (also it comes with a calibration I see and maintains warranty). Has anyone been able to confirm whether the GMPP exhaust will fit an RS Sedan? Everything I have seen is Hatch specific. If there are other catback systems out there you have confirmed fit the sedan, let me know. Thanks in advance.


----------



## 5banger (Dec 9, 2016)

I have the gmpp exhaust on my rs sedan.


----------



## pyoung796 (Mar 19, 2018)

What part number did you use on that RS Sedan ? That is what i have. The dealer parts guy was having a difficult time trying to narrow down which kit part number that was correct, three different numbers where given, with little information about each.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

So, you started off with comments about getting the GMPP intake, but then switched to questions about the exhaust. Are you only curious about which exhaust systems will fit the sedan, because you already know for a fact you're getting the GMPP intake? I'm only slightly confused though ... since it's a '16 Premier, that would mean it's a Gen2. GMPartsdirect.com doesn't seem to show anything specific on the exhaust for the Hatch, but pretty much lists all components as sedan. I would venture to say that the exhaust components are the same ... only differences I saw on a couple items were whether or not it was a manual or automatic transmission. Borla makes an exhaust for the '16 Cruze, but I think it's for the Gen1


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Here’s the thread to the Cruze intake. A dealer visit is required for the flash. 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/377-...m-cold-air-ordered.html#/topics/227025?page=1

All of the exhausts are different.

1. Sedan
2. Sedan with RS
3. Hatchback
4. Hatchback with RS (part number 84350205)

The Hatch is the only one I have the current part number too, because that’s the car I have. Also, gmparts direct has the exhaust and brakes, or can get them. But their shipping prices are just stupid. Last time I added the exhaust and brakes to the shipping cart, shipping, alone, was like an extra $500.00. If you order it and have the dealer install it, you’re going to pay dealer prices, if you’re looking to order it, and install it, yourself, I’d look at buying it from “gmperformancemotor.com” when I added the parts to the cart, I got all the way to checkout, now and they weren’t adding tax or shipping. I can’t say that they will call you after your order and charge you for shipping, because I didn’t order anything. But that looks to be your best bet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pyoung796 (Mar 19, 2018)

I see part numbers listed for RS Hatchback, Non RS Hatchback and Sedan for the exhaust. What about Non RS Sedan and RS Sedan? Is there a difference for RS and Non-RS Sedans ?


----------



## pyoung796 (Mar 19, 2018)

After looking at some pictures of the rears of hatchbacks and sedans i see what is going on. The RS hatchback has a trapezoidal shaped exhaust tip with a clearance shape cut into the lower part of the bumper cover. The sedan and non RS hatchback look pretty much the same. Now im wondering if the sedan exhaust comes with the dual chrome tips.


----------



## 5banger (Dec 9, 2016)

pyoung796 said:


> After looking at some pictures of the rears of hatchbacks and sedans i see what is going on. The RS hatchback has a trapezoidal shaped exhaust tip with a clearance shape cut into the lower part of the bumper cover. The sedan and non RS hatchback look pretty much the same. Now im wondering if the sedan exhaust comes with the dual chrome tips.


Incorrect. The hatch and the sedan have different setups due to the different body shape. The hatch has a different muffler orientation and tailpipe than the sedan. There are three different part numbers: sedan, hatch, and RS hatch. The sedan rs has the same exact exhaust as the non rs sedan. I have an rs sedan and my girlfriend has an LT hatch. I've seen a lot of premier rs sedans and they have the same exhaust as the lower trim level sedans. The hatch got special treatment unless they changed something up for 2018 but I have yet to see anything different at the local dealerships.


----------



## 5banger (Dec 9, 2016)

pyoung796 said:


> I see part numbers listed for RS Hatchback, Non RS Hatchback and Sedan for the exhaust. What about Non RS Sedan and RS Sedan? Is there a difference for RS and Non-RS Sedans ?


All sedan exhausts are the same.


----------



## pyoung796 (Mar 19, 2018)

Ok, thanks, i got it now.


----------

